# Tung Kai Ying, Yang Style Taijiquan - Video



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2012)

Tung Kai Ying - yang style Taijiquan  35 minute film

Tung Kai Ying is the oldest son of Tung Hu Ling and the Grandson of Tung Ying Chieh


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 22, 2012)

Tung Hu Ling






Tung Ying Chieh


----------



## oaktree (Aug 22, 2012)

Great videos. This is just an observation and I could be off, but to me it seems Tung Hu Ling and Tung Kai Ying have a softer slower form than Tung Ying Chieh.
 What I mean is Tung Ying Cieh seems to me have a fuller shift with the step, a little bit quicker movement. Tung Kai Ying looks much softer than Tung Hu Ling.
I am wondering if maybe through the generations if it was becoming more refined as in a softer form and less than as &#8220;external" as say Chen style.


----------



## East Winds (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi Xue Sheng,

Great videos.

Interesting that I think Tung Kai Ying's form is much closer to Traditional Yang (i.e. Fu Zhong Wen and Yang Zhen Duo/Jun) than I normally associate with Tung style. 

Thanks for sharing.

Very best wishes


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2012)

oaktree said:


> Great videos. This is just an observation and I could be off, but to me it seems Tung Hu Ling and Tung Kai Ying have a softer slower form than Tung Ying Chieh.
> What I mean is Tung Ying Cieh seems to me have a fuller shift with the step, a little bit quicker movement. Tung Kai Ying looks much softer than Tung Hu Ling.
> I am wondering if maybe through the generations if it was becoming more refined as in a softer form and less than as &#8220;external" as say Chen style.



Tung Ying Chieh was a student of Li Hsiang (Wu/Hao style) and Yang Chengfu (Yang Style)
Tung Hu Ling was a student of Tung Ying Chieh
Tung Kai Ying was a student of Tung Ying Chieh and Tung Hu Ling

Different teachers, different body styles, different takes on the form, different likes and dislikes, also I have been told Tung Ying Chieh was rather found of Qinna and Tung Hu Ling was a bit of a fighter and very powerful and Tung Kai Ying is rather traditional in his views of Taijiquan


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 23, 2012)

East Winds said:


> Hi Xue Sheng,
> 
> Great videos.
> 
> ...



Tung Kai Ying, I have been told, is (Or was) very traditional in his views.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 25, 2012)

Watching those videos, I feel like Tung Kai Ying is missing some things compared to his father and grandfather.


----------



## Bob Klein (Aug 30, 2012)

I am most impressed by Tung Hu Ling, but I notice that in all of the videos, the energy is held in the upper body, specifically the shoulders.  The rest of the body, especially with Tung Hu Ling is very fluid and connected, but even here there is an unusually large amount of energy held up and not allowed to participate in the fluidity of the rest of the body.

This is very common where the mind is held in the head, instead of allowing mind to be distributed throughout the body evenly (and the surrounding area including the ground).  Still, Tung Hu Ling shows an extraordinary degree of fluidity overall.

Bob Klein
www.movementsofmagic.com


----------

